# Telecom Low Voltage License in SC



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

moedee34 said:


> Can anyone verify the procedures for Telecom or Comm LV licensing in the state of South Carolina. It seems they have special licensing for Alarm type LV but nothing specific to voice/data/video cabling. My company usually project manages cabling projects and hire subcontractors to do the work, but now want to start the process of building in house crews with any necessary credentials.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum, enjoy the ride...:thumbup:

*South Carolina Contractor's Licensing Board*





.


----------

